# the NOx 'stiffy'



## SilverNitrate (Apr 14, 2008)

This is about those who gets an intense sex drive some time after messing around with AR. 
Nitrogen dioxide is one of the toxic fumes emitted when AR is dissolving metals, also when boiling off the acid or dropping gold using nitrites. The brown gas nitrogen dioxide (NO2) can also be N2O4 or N2O5. When the gas is inhaled it constricts the air way, (the body's way of saying 'I don't want this air!') It also constricts the blood vessels thus increasing heart strain and blood pressure. From this nearly lethal side effects of NOx inhalation maybe the only well positive thing in case for men that is, the blood flow is constricted to the penis making an erection, when it comes, quite intense. Viagra pills selectively targets the area of the brain that controls the 'valve' that constricts blood flow from the penis. NOx constricts alot more. Could be one reason why Viagra ads say not to take with nitrates. NOx fumes make nitrates easily in the lungs. :twisted:


----------



## peter i (Apr 15, 2008)

As far as I remember my rather rudimentary pharmacology, the mechanism of nitrate esters (nitroglycerin, nitroglycole and pentrite being the most common) are, that they decompose in the body producing NO.
NO dilates the blood vessels, increasing the flow of blood, which is the reason why it is used against Angina Pectoris.
An overdose (like when handling dynamite) can lead to a severe headache.

NO oxidises in air to the brown NO2, but I honestly do not know if it can be reduced in the body to form NO?

(the only time I have sniffed NO2 I have just been scared! I remember a huge brown cloud coming my way after a rocket test :shock: )

The Durex csd500 condom uses Zanifil® as the active compound. Zanifil® is supposedly based on nitroglycerin (Use three, and get a headache? ). 
http://www.futuramedical.co.uk/content/products/csd_500.asp


----------



## Lou (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you Peter for correcting him.


It is indeed NO that does it, not NO2. 
Glyceryl trinitrate, or nitroglycerin is metabolized to a nitrite and then to NO.

NO comes from things like amyl nitrite, isopropyl nitrite (functional group NO in organic = nitrite, while NO2 in organic = nitrates). Those do in fact act as relaxants and would in fact *counter* the effect of an ED (erectile dysfunction) medication like sildefanil citrate (Viagra).

As for the link you mentioned Peter; that ingredient is included to relax 'it' and make the experience last longer. You've heard of them putting benzocaine in them as well...

Anyway, I don't know how appropriate all this is even for the bar and grill, but I have to say that Silver nitrate has it wrong. Let's not give Harold a reason to yell at us. I suggest you delete your post silver nitrate, as it is incorrect factually and adds nothing to the board and is about, erm, something ( I think funny) potentially offensive.

Lou

[/b]


----------



## SilverNitrate (Apr 15, 2008)

Well looking at how most of us refiners here are men, and the thought has came up in the past about NOx compounds in refining fumes and its health risks. I do believe there is some truth to the post. The fumes contain NO2 but also NO and other nitrogen oxides an maybe even laughing gas? Anyways NO2 forms into nitrous acid in the lungs and is considered smog which increases athsma.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 16, 2008)

SilverNitrate said:


> Well looking at how most of us refiners here are men,


Yes-----most of us. 

That does not give any reader license to use obscene language, or to post rude remarks. While I don't consider your post either of those, and I don't find it offensive, it is not exactly in good taste, and has the potential to make our lady readers feel less welcome. Please try to remember that the forum is not about you, but about US. All of us, including the ladies. 

Information that is posted that is not factual, or is counter productive, or possibly dangerous, _should_, and will be challenged. 

I appreciate anyone that has the courage to step forward and correct those that are badly informed. Not doing so is one of the ways stupid things get propagated, and can be the source of damage or loss to readers. 

All of us should strive to post only that which is in the best interest of others, for many that read this forum are unable to discern the good from the bad because they lack experience in refining. 

Harold


----------



## peter i (Apr 16, 2008)

But it is funny how you may discuss something, and the same day something on the subject appears from another source.

I read an article today about "The dangers of NOx" in the "Bulletin of the Danish Chemical Society" (In Danish, so not much of an idea to share the actual text with you)

It was written by an Old-School chemist, and he claimed the dangers of NO2 to be highly exaggerated.
"Just for the fun of it" he had been in rooms with enough NO2 to colour the air visibly brown, and had purposely used NO2 in the air of biological labs to kill germs and vira ("None of us ever caught a cold while working there").
There has only been one lethality in resent Danish history, caused by pouring nitric acid in a metal bucket inside a stuck elevator, and only one of the two occupants actually died from it (and could maybe have been saved by correct treatment).

Sounds weird, I've always been taught to fear NOx and chlorine... he did not, and lived!
:shock:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 16, 2008)

peter i said:


> caused by pouring nitric acid in a metal bucket inside a stuck elevator,



I'm not even going to ask why :?:


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 16, 2008)

Whose to say the ladies aren't interested in a NOx stiffy?


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 17, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> Whose to say the ladies aren't interested in a NOx stiffy?


Would you like your mother to be exposed to such a conversation? Have you invited her to read these posts? If not, why not?

Need I say more?

It's all about showing respect----which, from all indications, is woefully lacking in many people today. 

It is not for readers to decide what is, or is not offensive to the ladies that read the forum. I fully expect each person will be on their best behavior----otherwise the forum will be quickly reduced to a garbage site----with the majority of the readers the losers. 

Harold


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 17, 2008)

No, I wouldn't recommend my mother vist this post, or forum. Not because she would be offended, she would be bored to tears. Truth is, we're in uncharted territory here. Somwhere between a printing-press and graffiti in the alley. Both CAN be meaningful sources, OR completely worthless. The "NOx stiffy" is dead funny. The stiffy in question is not a threat to the integrity of this community. Unless the stiffy gets bigger...

olo


----------



## peter i (Apr 17, 2008)

Palladium said:


> peter i said:
> 
> 
> > caused by pouring nitric acid in a metal bucket inside a stuck elevator,
> ...



You did anyway  

This is what I know about that particular incident:
They were employed as cleaners at the Carlsberg brewery, and used nitric acid to clean some of the brewing equipment ( harsh stuff is used at breweries, it could be for removing calcium compounds from aluminium boilers).
When the elevator got stuck, the decided to spend the waiting time by either making the nitric solution they were going to use, or pour all the waste they had into the same (metal) bucket.
They learned the hard way!


----------



## peter i (Apr 17, 2008)

On the stiffy:

I know that as a Scandinavian, I have a rather relaxed view on nudity and language. If I decided to walk naked on the street, people would concider me stupid, and ask me to go home rather than catching a cold.
(I know that in some parts of the world a nipple is considered more dangerous than a loaded gun, but not here)

Were my mother to read this forum, her reaction would probably also just be "boring/stupid/... hey, that's a beauty"


We have allowed women to vote, join the army, hunt and a lot of other "manly things" (which they do quite well)

My wife served in the army as an engineer platoon commander and hold a Ph. D. in political science, and the moment I would claim that some subject could not be discussed because "there might be a woman present", she would consider that to be very derogatory and a rather serious insult. (Hissing:"Would you like me to wear a burkha too?")

If we feel "special precautions" have to be taken with regard to a certain group of normal adults, we are in my view at the edge of (or beyond) discrimination.

Some subjects may of course be sufficiently off topic not to have any place in the forum, and I'm sure ADMIN will draw a line in the sand should that happen (he is an adult too).

Knowing "where children come from" is far less dangerous to hear about than the risks of handling large quanta of reactive chemicals. Women tend to know that too, and anyone who has ever listened to the talk of a group of women should know, that there is very little we can learn them in the art of rude- and juicy-ness.
There is no reason for pornographica when talking noble metals, and "hate speech" or harassment should not be tolerated either.
But we are adults, and discrimination against women is not my cup of tea. 
(We should be more aware about children playing with chemicals, and adults disposing of chemical waste in an irresponsible manner!)

Just my two cents
Cheers


----------



## peter i (Apr 17, 2008)

On the NO2 story:

I mentioned it for a fellow chemist (Afghan national, trained in Russia)

He just made :shock: "Never do that, will give you cancer!"

I'd never heard about that aspect, and he answered: "I knew a professor in Russia, in the old days they experimented on prisoners, and subjecting them to NO2 caused cancer... they made a lot of experiments on prisoners".

My turn to :shock: (OK, I knew that they did, but hearing it that way is chilling.)


----------



## Irons (Apr 17, 2008)

I was talking with an old blaster that used to handle dynamite every day. After many years it damaged his circulatory system and he had to retire on disability.

I used to work on a demolition range. We had some old Composition C-3 that was made during WWI that used Dinitrotoluene as part of the mix. Talk about a nasty headache. It's worse than Nitroglycerine.

I decided to get out of that business just for the reason of being exposed long-term to Nitro compounds. You walk into the magazine on a hot day and the odor was awful.

Soon after I started, one of the older crew retired and was dead six weeks later. I made the comment that it was terrible that he never lived long enough to enjoy his retirement.
One of the older crew said that he had set a record by being the first to live long enough to make retirement.


----------



## SilverNitrate (Apr 17, 2008)

This is a metal refining forum, and should be a discussion about anything having to with whats involved with refining, albeit obtaining glass ware, the hazards of chemicals, colloidal silver ingestion, or rubber vs vinyl gloves. 
There may possibly be someone inhaling the brown gas from refining because it may give him high, stiffy later on, or something of that sort, yet may read this post and that be the thing to get him to think otherwise. Most people may not have ever read a MSDS on NO2.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 18, 2008)

peter i said:


> On the stiffy:
> 
> I know that as a Scandinavian, I have a rather relaxed view on nudity and language. If I decided to walk naked on the street, people would concider me stupid, and ask me to go home rather than catching a cold.
> (I know that in some parts of the world a nipple is considered more dangerous than a loaded gun, but not here)
> ...


We can't (and shouldn't) make that decision for everyone. Manners, today, are seemingly a lost thing----so that which offends one may not offend another. That's not to imply that anyone is more or less moral or upstanding, but a comment that the bar has been lowered a bit too far. It costs nothing to show respect, and I don't find it the least bit condescending towards women to do so. 

The point is that this is a forum that welcomes everyone. There is no need for off colored remarks, nor is there need for comments about one's sexuality. Being polite costs nothing-----and often weeds out morons that can't seem to control their filthy mouths, regardless of who may be listening. As I stated previously, I'm not offended by the contents of that particular post-----I simply see no need for such nonsense on a board that is discussing refining. 

This forum is a wonderful resource for those that aspire to refine precious metals. I'm of the opinion it should remain on topic, politely. When that ceases to be, I'll have no reason to be here. 

Yes, I understand some will rejoice! :wink: 

Harold


----------



## peter i (Apr 19, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> Yes, I understand some will rejoice! :wink:
> Harold



But more would miss you!
[img:60:18]http://www.nordisk-forum.dk/images/smilies/icon_cheers.gif[/img]


----------

